

How not to do a product launch (Apple iPhone 4) - fraXis
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ytech_gadg/20100615/tc_ytech_gadg/ytech_gadg_tc2598_2

======
fraXis
I have tried ordering since 1AM PDT from both Apple.com and AT&T (the minute
it was available for pre-order). I have been unsuccessful in both attempts for
12 hours now.

Not a very well planned product launch when you have a ton of customers
wanting to pay you money for your product and those said customers are not
able to do so.

------
johng
Would you guys mind posting your "horror stories" here?

[http://www.iphone4forum.net/forum/iphone-4-news-7/apple-
taki...](http://www.iphone4forum.net/forum/iphone-4-news-7/apple-taking-
negative-backlash-over-iphone-4-launch-72/)

------
bshep
I was able to order 1 of 3 iphones, just being able to get 1 order through
took 1.5hours, now I just get errors. My dad and sister will not be happy :-(

------
protomyth
The website working like crap is a lot better than standing in line while
having these problems.

//protip: download the app store app and order there

~~~
fraXis
They are both problematic. There are reports all over the net that the Apple
store and AT&T stores are taking orders with pen and paper because the servers
are down.

As for the app, I want to have the iPhone shipped to me. It looks like you can
only reserve for in-store pickup with the Apple iPhone app.

